# Butterball vs Skeletor



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Dash Rip Rock hassling his Aunt Blaze. Blaze is still the Queen of the house and does not share. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9FKkdO2S_Y


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hahaha! Keep trying!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Blaze is actually putting up with quite a bit!! LOL!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

oooHHHH, I guess your used to that, makes me nervous :-\ I was sure impressed that Dash just kept going back in and squirrled right under Blazes chin... that was too funny!! I can't believe he didn't just grab the legs of that rabbit and pull them off.
But I guess Blaze wouldn't have allowed that.
Great Video!! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha, the nicknames are too perfect.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

When Dash first came home as a puppy, Blaze wanted to kill him. And I think she would have if left alone. She would not even sit near Dash and after Blaze made some serious leave me alone corrections on Dash, Dash was scared of her. I shaped them with the clicker over several sessions marking them every time they ran near each other. Then to sitting near each other, Then to having to touch each other. It worked beautifully. Some minor aversive with Blaze to stop her from biting Dash, but ultimately I was able to replace the bite with her pushing him over. She got really good at it. Dash would annoy her and she would throw her head up against the side of his body and being that she is a big girl, she would roll him over with some force then plow him into the ground. I wish I had filmed it before Dash got too big for it to work on him anymore. Blaze now is Dash's protector to the point I often have to remove her from the room if I am in a training session with Dash.


----------

